# Gt. pyr. has one puppy born today questions help.



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

I live in Ga. My Great Pyr. had one pup born todaY. She is with her tonight and feeding and nursing it. Can the dog raise just one puppy? will one puppy make it on its own with mom. Next weeks weather highs around 60 and lows in upper 30's . suppose to rain tomorrow night. she has a barn. but she( dog) had puppy outside in a "dirt" cave she dug out.. Dog is 7 years old. always has had small litters. due to breading on first heat . from previous owner. She escaped on her heat and was found in boys pen next day. thanks for your help


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Singletons are always a challenge...they don't learn the necessary skills that their littermates would normally teach them.

As far as survivability, sure, it has the same odds as a pup in a full litter IME. But no telling how the behavior of the pup will be. Lots of singletons end up being real brats.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

put dog and pup in the barn and secure her in there for a few days.

with only 1 pup there isn't enough body heat generated. they can't generate enough heat to say alive.

One pup... is fine. Many of the shepherds will extinguish all but 1 maybe 2 pups. She will produce far less milk with only 1.

She will be fine, the puppy will be spoiled with all of Mother's attention.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

make sure she doesnt get milk fever, secure her in the barn like others had said and give me a ring in about 7 weeks if you dont want to keep the girl puppy . If she starts to go downhill and you dont want to hand raise a puppy Im just a pm away and off work for the next 6 weeks.

Best of luck


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would take the GP to the vet for a sonogram ASAP. A GP having one puppy? Not common. You need to make sure there aren't more in there because that is just too unusual to not be concerned.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Breeding a dog on their first heat will not affect litter size for subsequent litters. I agree with Mekasmom...she should be checked to make sure she does not have more pups in there. The only time I ever heard of such a small litter from such a large dog was when artificial insemination was done.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Breeding a dog on their first heat will not affect litter size for subsequent litters.


My thoughts too


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

shes 7 years old so it didnt seem odd to me but it is good advice


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

I would have her checked out just to be sure. When they have small litters, there aren't always enough hormones produced to cause the natural pushing and things it takes to deliver the others. 

I had a boxer deliver 2 pups, and didn't think it odd, she was 4 years old and her first litter, but we took her in with us 36 hours later to have the pups checked over, and the vet felt her stomach and thought there may be another one, sonagram showed there was, and she had an emergency C-section. So glad we took her with us that day, a couple of days more, headed into the weekend, and we just may have lost her before realizing anything was wrong.

I say, rather safe than sorry.


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

I will get her checked out.
but in her other births she has never had more than 3 pups at one time the past owner told me. last time she had 2 pups. so when i called him he told me about her history. and did not find it too strange.
thanks for the info.
Jacque
ps. the Pup is doing great and so is Mom!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Red hott hope your female is okay I would definitely x ray to be sure no pups left inside, that could be disastrous. Let us know. Meanwhile hop your pup is doing great. Post a pic sometime for us!


----------

